# Testing New Vaccines



## Mike (May 20, 2021)

I read in the newspaper that Smith-Kline-Beecham a large
drug company here in the UK, has been having successful
trials with two new vaccines, one in partnership with a French
company and another with a Canadian company, they called
the test something like mid or middle tests.

My thoughts are, how will any drug company be able to test a
new vaccine when everybody is vaccinated!

Here when testing drugs for medicine, it is a requirement that
you have a large group of volunteers to take part in the "Trials",
as they are called, some get a small %age of the drug, some get
a little more etc., some get 100%, it is probably the same where
you are.

So I see that trials on humans will be futile if we all have antibodies
from previous vaccines, I wonder if it is possible to licence a drug for
humans to receive, without the "Set in Stone System", that all drugs
have to go through? 

Mike.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 20, 2021)

That's a pickle, isn't it?
Are 100% vaccinated? If some people aren't vaccinated it could be by choice, so you'd be hard-pressed to get them to volunteer for a trial for a new vaccine.
I wonder if they can conduct a viable trial using animals?


----------



## Mike (May 20, 2021)

Vaccines act differently than medicines that fix an
ailment.

They are preventative, so are in a different class, they
might also have different tests, though I do remember
being told during the initial trials of the AstraZenica &
the Pfizer vaccines, how the affected the subjects and
how they prevented them from being infected and/or
seriously hospitalised, so they do need humans.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2021)

There are still billions of unvaccinated people in the world.

I would try to arrange a trial in India, Africa, South America, etc...


----------



## Mike (May 20, 2021)

You are right Aunt Bea, but they might have to resort
to paying people, I believe that they do somewhere
when testing medicines.

Mike.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 20, 2021)

Mike said:


> You are right Aunt Bea, but they might have to resort
> to paying people, I believe that they do somewhere
> when testing medicines.
> 
> Mike.


I was paid for taking part in a drug trial. They were testing a medication that was already being used for HepC to see if it would cure NASH, non-alcoholic steatosis of the liver. 

I volunteered for the trial but they still send you a small check every 3 months, I guess to cover gas and the inconvenience of having to go to the clinic every week. I got something like $50 (ev. 3 mo.), but I imagine they'd be willing to pay people more dearly for participating in a new vaccine trial.


----------

